# how many bales do you guys bale a year?



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

Just wondering how many big rounds, small square, big square, etc you other guys bale.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

3000 Large rd bales.2500 hay and 500 cornstalks.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

2-4000 alfalfa, 2000 straw, 500-1000 sorghum and/or weeds, 6000 cornstalk bales, all 4x4x8 bales


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

32-36,000 small squares. Timothy/Alf, Grass, and some long stem Rye Straw.


----------



## dennis (Jun 3, 2008)

40000-100# small squares


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

10-13,000 bales alfalfa, alfalfa/orchardgrass, timothy/orchard, mixed meadow grass, all 3x3x8 bales


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Last year: 4000 round bales, 7000 small squares, and 1400 3 X 3 X 8's
This year: who knows?


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

So far since the first of the year we have made about 44,000 little bales from 4x4's. Last year we sliced out over 150,000 small bales. We only baled about 2000 alfalfa and mix 4x4's last year and about 500 straw 4x4's. All of our premium hay gets baled twice. Ha Ha !!! 
About 6 years ago we baled over 10,000 4x4 alfalfa and 2500 straw 4x4's with one baler, and I don't miss it a bit. Bale all night, stack all day!!!


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Last year it was 6500 small squares of hay and 1100 of straw.


----------



## ohiohaymakr (Nov 27, 2008)

Last three years 50,000 45/50# small squares. Rye straw,alfalfa,alfalfa-grass,timothy,wheat straw


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

9500-10,000 alfalfa,2000-3000, cane sorghum, 500 wheat straw all 6x5 round bales.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

7-9000 bales of Timothy and grass hay-hopefully more this year.


----------



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

Our lot get an average of 3000/3500 small bales a year but it all really depends on what they are doing but that is a rough estimate.


----------



## chh (Jul 30, 2008)

We did over 2000 4x6 round bales last year. Hoping to top that this year. All of it was grass hay. All but about 100 bales was net wrapped.


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

17000 her new to the game 4x4s


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

15000 small squares


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Around 10,000 small bales


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

75,000 small squares 55# alfalfa/orchard grass and Timothy/Orchard grass and 1500 rounds 4x5


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

55,000 small squares, 500 5x6 rounds timothy, alfalfa, orchard grass, teff, rye straw, wheat straw, brome grass, and sorgham sudan grass.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

~9,000 straw in 3x3x8 and 4x3x8 and 4x4x8.
~6,000 hay in 3x3x8 and 4x3x8.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Last year we did over 2800 small squares and didn't bale anything in the fall.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow you guys are all very impressive. I only do around 500 round bales and approximately 2000 small squares. I am hoping to get my rounds up to 600 this year and an increase on the squares. We have to cover more than 200 acres just to get what we do. Maybe someday I will get up in the big leagues with you guys.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

A little less than 300 ton of 14 by 18 by 36 small bales.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

1500 to 2000 small squares by myself. With all the rain this year we only got about 1200 put up dry.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

4000 to 6000 14 x 18 small squares. 100 4 x 5 rounds average. Mostly by myself on the weekends, between working a full time job.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

1000 made dry in storage for sale
200 on the ground in rows for the cows with another 100 in a building for the cows

Will try to make 75-100 stalk bales as well if the weather cooperates.

Still have roughly 80 acres to finish. All these are 4x5's.

Yields were down these year, crappy spring followed by several dry spells.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

1400 5 x 5 rounds some custom some for me ,4 to 5000 small squares from orchard grass to about pure alfalfa ,some straight timothy too ,some of these are custom too


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

This year we baled 4,000 bales of alfalfa. 800 oats hay. 3,000 wheat straw. 2,000 upland praire hay. 1900 bales of edible beans stubble. We havnt baled any corn stalks yet but last year we baled 13,000 bales of corn stalks. we have two JD 568 balers.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

11000 3x4s and rounds


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

In '09 we did 270+ rounds and in '08 we did 3000+ squares.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Just short of 400 rounds and 3000 sm squares. That is down from the previous year. 2 poor years in a row. Here is to a good 2010 season!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

1200 small squares, 2800 rounds, and 3000 3x3x8's. Not the best hay year ever here either. Only 4 cuttings on alfalfa, try to shoot for 6.


----------



## Cascade farmer (Nov 26, 2009)

Around 2800-3000 small square bales.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

we do 9000 5x5.5 rounds and 4000 3x3 and about 4000small squares. alfalfa and bermuda grass.


----------



## H&S Farms (Jan 12, 2010)

We put up around 15k small squares and were averaging around 2-3k 4x5 rolls before we gave up our custom work. Next year we hope to get into the 30-40k range on the squares, even then we'll be small timin' for around here (N Fl).


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Last year we put up 52,000 14X18s, 280 4x5s and a handful of 3x3s (anything that sees rain gets put up in round bales). We normally try and bale 10-15,000 14x18 straw bales as well but last year only managed 4,000 having raked it all from one side of the field to the other and back again in an attempt to get it dry. 
Mike


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

10000 small square and 500 5x6


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

This years numbers are now in, 12486 14x18 straw, 30836 14x18 timothy mix. Buying an accumulator, grab and a few more wagons and a 12 wheel rake made a huge difference this year. I was able to bale and put ~ 2000 bales/day into the barns.

I would tedder what needed to be done first thing then mow till ~ 10:30, rake like crazy till lunch then bale till I was done. wife would get home ~ 4:00 and start stacking the wagons. Neighbor kid would come over after dinner and pull the wagons to the barn and stack in the barn.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

4500 small square, 600 5x4 round.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

10,000-12,000 brome sq. bales (65-70 lbs), 1000-1200 5x6 round bales, 1000 wheat straw sq. bales.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

1600 idiot bales 60#, 600 1000# round rolls, Alicia hybrid Bermuda


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

12,000 16 x 18 grass/alf. blend, approx 1,000 big squares of Alf. and 1200 big squares of straw this year. Straw went for $65 / ton in the field this year. Amazing!!!! Supreme dairy hay is also up to $300 / ton delivered!


----------



## rpierce749 (Aug 14, 2012)

2000 small square bales


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Right now for frist cut where at 3800 all mixed grass at 50 lbs all hand loaded on wagons and a few on the ground. Most was unloaded into customers barns. If the weather ever clears up long enough second's ready in the fields I started with so round we go again.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Interesting thread.....

How about this...

We bale as many as we can sell in a years time, as many as we need for the feedlot operation plus 40 4x5 rounds for the wife's nags.

This year, as dry as it is, not enough


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

2,000 idiots and ~500 4x5 wagon wheels in 2 cuttings.
If we get a 3rd cutting it'll be more!!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Prolly will end up around 2500 idiot cubes @ 40 lbs, (+/-).
We're definitely "big time" here!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

63-4x5 : About 200 5x5 rounds : and so far app. 5,000 square, since Jan 1 this year. I'm hoping for about another 100 5x5 (IF my baler will hold up) and 2500 or 3000 square before then end of the year.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Approx. 10,000 small square and 2500 4x4 or 4x5 round bales this year.


----------

